# boutchie



## egitto78

HI. Could anyone tell me what _boutchie_ means? i've found this word as appellation for calling someone... thanks....


----------



## bfabien

Are you sure of the spelling ?


----------



## edwingill

I don't know the word " boutchie". Would it be butchy = a person with lesbian like qualities?


----------



## egitto78

yes, I am..... hihi


----------



## egitto78

anyway, this word it should be french.... or better: french slang.


----------



## RuK

How about this as part of "boutchie coo?" Like "bout de chou"? I'm flailing about, but what is the context? Small children?


----------



## egitto78

no, a boy used this word for calling a girl.... could it be a diminuitive? or something of vulgar?


----------



## pieanne

Bout de chique, maybe?


----------



## egitto78

what _chique_ means?


----------



## egitto78

a boy used this word for calling a girl.... could it be a diminuitive ? or something of vulgar ?
could it mean _chiot _? as a little animal?
and last question: could this word be used for calling a friend? or could it be an appellative only for a girlfriend?
Please, it's very important....


----------



## pieanne

It's the kind of tobacco you chew.
In Belgian it's what we call candies, sweets.



egitto78 said:


> what _chique_ means?


 ​


----------



## egitto78

ah, pieanne, by the way, it was a belgian boy to a belgian girl. so it's nearly clear that it was a term of endearment... as, sweet girl, am i right?


----------



## pieanne

"Bout de chique" is used to describe or address a small person, but in a loving way.
I've never heard it to mean "sweet girl"


----------



## egitto78

so, could it mean "little girl"? can i use this word for calling my girlfriend? or the love doesn't have nothing to do?


----------



## pieanne

I wouldn't, really... "*mon* bout de chique", maybe, but... no!
I'd rather say "bout de chou"!


----------



## egitto78

anyway, it was written right _boutchie_... all the rest was flemish....


----------



## pieanne

Isn't there a Dutch forum here? You should try there!
It mustn't have anything to do with French!


----------



## egitto78

what a pity, no. there isn't. but you're belgian, so, i supposed you could know about this mysterious word....... and in dutch language is also true that there are many words that derive from french....


----------



## pieanne

Not that many... Dutch is a germanic language, and French is roman... And I don't really speak Flemish/Dutch, apart from a few words...


----------



## Friendly Froggy

Except the English word "butchie", I've no idea what could it be... and we don't use that much english slang in french...
Or maybe "Butchi" from "Butcho", which means "shag hair" in Sinti (Gipsy)... 
But this is not used to call someone...

Good luck


----------



## egitto78

euhhm, friendly froggy, maybe you're right. this girl has almost rasta hair!!!! thanks


----------



## RuK

I still think it's one of those cooing, childish words, like my daughters cooing over a puppy - "boutchie". Something like that. Can you ask him?


----------



## egitto78

could you be more clear, ruk?


----------



## RuK

Like "ootchy-coo". It sounds so much like "bout de chou" -- little one.


----------



## egitto78

and... could you call someone so? for example a girl?


----------



## egitto78

isn't there some flemish utent here? the mysterious word is _boutchie_, used for calling a girl. thanks a lot....


----------



## pieanne

There *is* a Dutch forum, egitto...


----------



## francophone

How often did you here that Egitto, the guy is probably using a pet name...


----------



## egitto78

ok, i answer first to pieanne and then to francophone...
1. yes? and where???
2. maybe you're right. the fact is that in a web research i've found a domestic animal website, in french, and there was a kind of cats category called "*boutchie*".


----------



## egitto78

ok, maybe this damned word _( boutchie _) means pet, darling, pup, puppy, whelp.. french: i don't know, maybe_ chiot, _italian : _cucciolo._
Does someone agree with me?


----------



## francophone

Using yahoo and google it seems like a proper name, families called Boutchie's...etc


----------

